# هاكات hacks+تمبلتات Templates+نسخ للـ 3.5.0 ومااعلى+ تعاريب



## asd_far (2 يناير 2007)

*"ملاحظة هامة" لست مسئولاً عن اي اخطاء في تركيب الهاك او التمبلت او اي ملف مرفق هنا لذلك يجب عليك تجربته في السيرفر الشخصي(المحلي) قبل تركيبه على الموقع طبعاً مع مايناسب نسختك وهذا وجب التنبيه واخلاء المسئوليه مني ومن إدارة الموقع وينصح استخدام احدث نسخ من برامج السيرفرات المحليهPHPTriad او appserv او غيرهم )*

*++++++++++++ ++++++*
​

*ثانياًَ : نسخه 3.5.0 الذهبيه من الشركة منزوعه كود التبليغ للتحميل اضغط هنا *
*2: نسخه 3.5.1 الذهبيه من الشركة منزوعه كود التبليغ للتحميل اضغط هنا *
*3 : نسخه 3.5.2 الذهبيه من الشركة منزوعه كود التبليغ للتحميل اضغط هنا *
*4: نسخه 3.5.3 منزوعه كود التبليغ للتحميل اضغط هنا *
*5: نسخه 3.5.4 منزوعه كود التبليغ بواسطة فريق CHT اضغط هنا للتحميل هنا *
*6 : نسخه3.0.11 منزوعه كود التبليغ للتحميل اضغط هنا*

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*ثالثاً: تعريب لنسخه 3.5.0 للتحميل اضغط **هنا*
*1 : تعريب لنسخه 3.5.1للتحميل اضغط **هنا*
*3 : تعريب لنسخه 3.5.2 للتحميل اضغط **هنا*
*4 : تعريب لنسخه 3.5.3 للتحميل اضغط **هنا*
*4 : تعريب لنسخه 3.5.4 للتحميل اضغط **هنا*
*5 : تعريب لنسخه3.0.11 للتحميل اضغط **هنا*
*5 : تعريب لنسخه 3.6.0 للتحميل اضغط **هنا*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*رابعاً:شرح الترقية من النسخه 3 الى النسخه 3.5.0 من M O N*
*لدقة الصورة المتوسطة اضغط هنا 8 ميغا بايت تقريباً .*
*و لدقة الصورة العالية اضغط هنا 40 ميغا بايت *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*خامساً : دروس وشروحات هامه على صيغه mht*








*[شرح] طريقة إضافة وتفعيل البلوق (المنتج) *






*[شرح] دمج أعضاء قاعدة بيانات منتداك القديم بأعضاء منتداك الجديد*​ 
*[شرح] حذف - تمبلت بشكل نهائي من المنتدى *


*[ شرح ] حظر عضوية بالمدة مع ذكر سبب الحظر *
*[شرح] اخذ نسخه احتياطيه للمنتدى *
*[شرح]السماح للمشرفين معينين برؤية عنوان اللوحة للمشرفين *
*[شرح] طريقه هاك المتواجدون بالمربعات والالوان *
*[شرح] ترقية الستايل للنسخه 3.5) *
*[شرح]كيف أضيف حقل جديد عند التسجيل *
*[شرح]كيف تجعل تصميمك يتمدد على جميع مقاسات الشاشة *






*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*​ 
​




*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*​
*سابعاً : الهاكات والتمبلتات المطروحه*
*1- **[ plugin ] تحديد حجم التوقيع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*2- **[ تمبلت ] اضافة ايقونة موضوع جديد في صفحة الموضوع *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*3- **تمبلت] تغيير لون خلفية المواضيع المثبته*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*4- **إرسالة رسالة خاصة لجميع الأعضاء*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*5 - **اضافه صورة موضوع جديد بالصفحه الرئيسيه*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*6- **الابتسامات في الرد السريع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*7- **الاحصائيات بالصفحه الرئيسيه*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*8- **الاستايل المستخدم*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*9- **البورتال لمنتدى في بي*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*10- **postbit_legacyjتعديل*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*11- **الذين قاموا بوضع مشاركات اليوم*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*12- **الصندوق السحري الكامل*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*13- **الصندوق السحري المختصر للعندليب*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*14- **الموضوع المتميز*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*15 - **تحميل الصور لأعضاء المنتدى*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*16 - **تصغير الصور الكبيره جدا حتى لا يتأثر الستايل*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*17 - **تمبلت الخط الفاصل بين المواضيع المثبته والمواضيع العادية*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*18 - **[ product ] أخر مواضيع قسم المشرفين*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*19 - **شريط اخر المواضيع ( مع اخر رد)*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*20 - **صور جنب الاقسام*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*21- **كشف الرسائل الخاصة لعضو معين*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*22- **محادثات الأعضاء -دردشه*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*23- **مرفقات في الرد السريع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*24- **من قام بمشاهدة الموضوع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*25 - **هاك الاختام*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*26 - **هاك الاعضاء الذين تواجدوا اليوم*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*27- **هاك الاوسمه مع الشرح.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*28 - **هاك المواضيع المتميزه*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*29 - **هاك ظهور صوره العضو في الصفحة الرئيسية*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*30- **هاك يعطيك خصائص أفضل للـ Plugin *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*31- **منع الزوار من مشاهدة الموضوع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*32- **انقاذ المنتدى (وداعاً لاخذ نسخه احتياطيه)*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*33- **شريط الاسهم السعودية*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*34- **هاك إجبار الأعضاء علي ملأ حقل معلومات جديد في ملف عضويتهم*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*35 - **الأعضاء الذين سجلوا لدينا اليوم.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*36 - **هاك تحميل الموضوع الي جهازك علي شكل ملف.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*37 - **هاك طرد عضو معين من صفحة مشاهدة الموضوع بالضغط علي إسمه وإخيار طرد.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*38- **هاك وضح حدود سوداء(يمكن تغير لونها بالفوتوشوب)للمنتدي طبعا رهيبة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*39- **هاك وضع وصف للموضوع أسفل كل موضوع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*40 - **منع إستخدام الرسائل الخاصة قبل عدد من المشاركات*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*41 - **هاك توقيت آخر مشاركة العضو*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++[/SIZE]*
*43- **الاحصائيات في كل قسم.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*44- **115ابتسامه متحركه (حفظ الهدف باسم).*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*45- **البحث السريع بواسطة البريد الإلكتروني في لوحة التحكم.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*46- **الحد الأقصى للمشاركات لكل قسم (تحديد المواضيع). *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*47- **تسجيل الدخول بالايميل أو اسم العضو.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*48- **تنزل (حفظ) الموضوع في الجهاز.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*49- **جعل الموضوع قديما أو وضعه في الأعلى.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*50- **هاك تطفيش العضو المزعج بصفحات 404 وبالتالي طردة .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*51- **التعقيب بواسطة رسالة خاصة ..*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*52- **تسريع المنتدى بضغط قوالب الصفحات..وتخفيف استهلاك الباندويدث .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*53- **جعل الموضوع قديما أو وضعه في الأعلى .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*54- **هاك اخفاء الموضوع عن الزوار فقط باضافة رد .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*55- **هاك الدعم الفنى .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*56- **هاك درع للعضو بدل النجوم .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*57- **هاك شريط المشاركة مع الردود و الزيارات .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*58- **هاك وضع صورة افاتر افتراضيه .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*59- **بنر لكل مجلس .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*60- **أيقونة لكل مجلس .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*61- **- هاك عدم تكرار التوقيع .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*62- **تنسيق كود البي اتش بي .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*63- **هاك عدد المواضيع والردود لكل عضو جانب المشاركة .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*64- **- الصندوق السحري المختصر والمطور .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*65- **- هاك أعلام الدول .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*66- **- هاك جنس العضو .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*67- **شريط اخر المواضيع بتقنية الجافا .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*68- **عنوان موقعك يتحرك في أعلى الصفحة .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*69- **هاك الاختام للعندليب.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*70- **رسالة خاصة معممة .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*71- **منع وضع روابط للاعضاء الجدد .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*72- **إحصائيات آخر 24 ساعة ــ 3 في واحد .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*73- **[ you ] يوهم قاريء الموضوع أنه المقصود بالموضوع .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*74- **تمبلت تعديل ( التوقيع + الصورة الرمزية + صورة ملف الهوية ) للعضو .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*75- **[ تمبلت ] إشتراك + بحث + كتابة موضوع بالمجلس.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*76- **- تغيير اتجاه الابتسامات من اليسار الى اليمين .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*77- **إضافة الإبتسامات والعبارات الشائعة للرد السريع .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*78- **هاك آخر عشره مواضيع جافا ..*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*79- **الحروف العربية في قائمة الأعضاء .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*80- **الحروف والأرقام في إٍسم المُستخدم فقط .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*81- **إرسال رسالة خاصة للعضو عند نقل موضوعه .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*82- **حل تعليق الصفحة في الرد السريع .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*83- **هاك نشرة مواضيع المنتدى .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*84- **اسم الستايل في معلومات العضو .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*85- **إضافة صفحة للمنتدى .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*86- **لاظهار عدد الاعضاء المستخدمين لإستايل معين .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*87- **معرفه الاي بي الحقيقي للعضو اذا كان يستخدم بروكسي .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*88- **من شاهد هويتي .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*89- **هاك وضع اعلان في الصفحه الرئيسيه.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*90- **صوره للعضو في المتواجدين حالياً.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*91- **اغلاق المواضيع القديمه.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*92- **التوقيع لكاتب الموضوع فقط.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*93- **منع العضو من مشاهده النص او غيره مالم يرد على الموضوع.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*94- **هاك الترحيب بالعضو الجديد بين قلبين في الناف بار .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*95- **إستبدال كلمة مثبت بصورة جميلة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*96- **هاك الاهداءات برمجه Spy-Design.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*97- **هاك التحرير الجماعي للشكل واللغة لمنتديات.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*98- **عدم تحميل المرفق الا بعد الرد.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*99- **الحد الأقصى للمشاركات لكل قسم.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*100- **هاك حذف الايميل او البريد عند ذكره في الموضوع ووضع رساله إداريه.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*101- **هيدر و فوتر مخصص لكل قسم.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*102- **هاك المواضيع المتميزه برمجه X SewaR X.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*103- **تقسيم الصفحة الرئيسية الى عدة صفحات .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*104- **[شرح]أخذ نسخة إحتياطية من الPlugins وإسترجاعها.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*105- **هاك المكتبة الصوتية والمرئية.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*106- **فورم طلبات الإشراف .. أو أي فورم آخر.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*107- **لنسخ الجديده Path Disclosure في نسخ ثغرة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*108- **[ تمبلت ] وضع الكاتب في خانة مستقلة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*109- **من مواضيع الكاتب في البوست بت.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*110- **منع إرسال روابط عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*111- **شريط آخر المواضيع المميز والمرن.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*112- **[شرح]منع إضافة الروابط في المشاركات.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*113- **الإحصائيات لا يفوتكم رائع.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*114- **انتقال الصفحات بالأشكال الرائعة والعشوائية الملفتة للنظر.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*115- **هاك الإنذارات.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*116- **هاك التسجيل السريع الى المنتدى.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*117- **هاك التوقيت الدولي.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*118- **هاك المفضلة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*119- **هاك تشغيل ملفات الفلاش بطريقة مميزة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*120- **[Plugin] مستوي العضو.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*121- **هاك أفضل المشاركين خلال الشهر.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*122- **هاك التاريخ الهجري.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*123- **هاك المشرفون في قائمة جافا منسدلة في رئيسية المنتدى.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*124- **هاك الالعاب.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*125- **مركز تحميل البرامج معرب.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*126- **هاك الاهداءات من تطوير جريح الحب.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*127- **[Plugin] لفك وضغط الملفات في المنتدى.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*128- **الازرار الإضافية للردود للنسخة 3.5.1.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*129- **[product] السماح او منع التواقيع بالمنتدي.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*130- **[Plugin] مواضيع تستحق القراءة إضافة مميزة لمنتداك.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*131- **الترحيب بالعضو والضيف في الشريط السفلي الاكسبلورر.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*132- **[Plugin] تلوين عناوين المواضيع في أقسام المنتديات.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*131- **[product] تثبيت المواضيع للأعضاء.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*132- **عداد عرض مشاركات كل قسم بجانب أسم القسم مباشرة .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*133- **بلوق عرض الإبتسامات حسب مجموعتها.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*134- **لوحة الترحيب مع صورة توضيحه للشكل.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*135- **كود اضافة اعلان بعد اول مشاركه او عده مشاركات.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*136- **[Product] نوع الخط وحجمه وتلوينه.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*137- **توسيط المواضيع + اطار حول معلومات العضو والتواقيع.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*138- **الاعضاء المميزين اعـلى المنتدى بـصور مذهبة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*139- **شريط الأسهم السعودية & الأسهم القطرية.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*140- **[Product] رتب المتواجدين.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*141- **[ Products ] شطب عناوين المواضيع المغلقة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*142- **[Product] قفل فتح مشاركة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*143- **الناف بار الأضافى.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*144- **طريقه المواضيع التي لايراها في القسم إلا كاتب الموضوع و المراقبين.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*145- **كود جعل اسم القسم مشع.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ 



*​


----------



## asd_far (2 يناير 2007)

*146- كود وضع اعلان بين المشاركات بالقسم مع صورة توضيحه للفكره.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
147- [Product] من اين جاء الزائر او العضو.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
148- [Product] الرسائل المستعجلة.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
149- هاك الشرح الكامل لجديد مواضيع المنتدى للنسخه 3.5.0 ومافوق.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
150- هاك شاهد منزلك من الفضاء اضافه جماليه لمنتداك.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
151- هاك التوقيت المستخدم من قبل العضو في المنتدى.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
152- إرسال رسالة خاصة للجميع 3.5.3 المدير العام والمراقبين.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
153- مرسل الرسايل الخاصة (الجماعية) بمزايا خيالية.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
154- تبع تسجيل الدخول لنسخ 3.5.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
155- إحصائية العضو المميّز(تعديل البوست).
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
156- لمواضيع ، المشاركات ، الأعضاء ، الأعضاء النشيطين ، مشاركات اليوم ، عدد الزوار.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
157- منع تحميل المرفق قبل المشاركة لعدد معين (منتج).
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
158-  التحكم بخيارات التوقيع المتقدم.*

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*159- **[Product] راقب المشرفين لديك.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*160- **[Product] منع الروابط عن مجموعة معين.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*161- **أوسمة [برونزي+فضي+ذهبي+ماسي] جاهز للتعديل.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*162- **[ Products ] إضافة موضوع جديد بمجرد ابلاغ الإدارة عن المشاركات المخالفة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*163- **اخترنا لك.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*164- **آخر المواضيع من منتديات معينة فى الرئيسية).*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*165- **الصفحات الخارجيه للمنتدى.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*166- **[ product ] أفراغ الجداول.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*167- **[ product ] منتج التحكم بعدد المشاركات و المواضيع في اليوم.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*168- **[Product] مواضيع ومشاركات جديدة على الصفحة الرئيسية.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*169- **[هاك] اظهار و اخفاء المواضيع المثبتة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*170- **هيدر و فوتر مخصص لكل قسم[Product] .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*171- **[ product ] أخر مواضيع قسم المشرفين .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*172- **[ product ] منتج التحكم بصلاحيات الاستايلات .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*173- **[ Products ] إحصائية المنتدى في الصفحة الرئيسية المتقدم.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*174- **[product] اضافة تأثيرات الهتمل على المواضيع المثبته.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*175- **[Product] الرسالة الخاصة السابقة التالية.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*176- **[تمبلت] تنبية بوجود رساله خاصة بطريقه جميله.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*177- **آخر المواضيع من منتديات معينة فى الرئيسية2.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*178- **هاك اكسسورات المشاركة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*179- **product لجعل البوم الصور يظهر في الصفحة الرئيسية بالمنتدى.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*180- **هاك الناف بار الأضافى التحكم من اللوحه.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*181- **تحديد الأيبي الحقيقي في منتديات vbulletin.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*182- **هاك شريط المواضيع المثبتة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*183- **[ Plugin ] عرض دلالة رتب الأعضاء بالألوان في الصفحة الرئيسية.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*184- **الاحصائيات الذهبى.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*185- **هاك الأعضاء المميزين أعلى المنتدى.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*186- **هاك التواقيع الدعوية.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*187- **هاك نظام المفضلة المتكامل.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*188- **اخر المواضيع اسم الموضوع -آخر مشاركه -عدد الردود وعدد الزوار.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*189- **تسجيل الدخول وتسجيل عضويه جديده في قائمه منسدله بالصفحه الرئيسيه بالمنتدى .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*190- **هاك الأدوات*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*191- **هاك القاموس الفوري*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*192- **هاك محركات البحث تفضلي وفهرسي منتداي المغلق*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*193- **هاك أفضل مواضيع العضو*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*194- **ه الصندوق الجديد الالماسي برجمة الدربيل بتطويرات رهيبه*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*195- **الوقت الذى قضاه العضو فى المنتدىفي البوست*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*196- **صورة العضو الرمزية بجانب الاسم اعلى المنتدى*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*197- **هاك لنشر موقعك عبر محركات البحث *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*198- **إعطاء التراخيص للعضو على حسب مشاركاته *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*199- **هاك تقييم الاعضاء*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*200- **المجالس الفرعية فى قائمة جافا منسدلة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*201- **الصورة الإفتراضية للعضو فى ملفه الشخصى للأعضاء الذين لم يختاروا صورة لأنفسهم*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*202- **مركز البلوتوث*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*203- **تمبلت الصندوق الماسي الإصدار الثالث بالرد السريع (مختصر وحلو)*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*204- **ارسال رسالة خاصة بمجرد الابلاغ عن مشاركة مخالفة للمشرف المعنى*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*205- **قائمة أكثر الأعضاء نشاطاً*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*206- **عرض استفتاء او اكثر من استفتاء فى رئيسية المنتدى*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*207- **[ Products ] آخر وأعلى الإحصائيات في لوحة تحكم المشرف العام*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*208- **[ Products ] اجبار العضو بوضع مشاركاتة في القسم الصحيح*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*209- **[ Products ] الباك اب التلقائي كل 23 ساعة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*210- **بعض الصور لمسميات الاعضاء*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*211- **[ product ] كتابة موضوع ترحيبي ( تلقائي ) للعضو الجديد بعد كتابته لأول موضوع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*212- **plugins صورة العضو الرمزية بجانب الاسم اعلى المنتدى*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*213- **تعديل أسم الموضوع قبل الدخول اليه*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*214- **حركة بسيطة لإظهار تعديل الصورة الرمزية في الخيارات السريعة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*215- **عداد لزوار واعضاء الموقع جميل جدا *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*216- **ملف جاهز -تصغير الصورة الكبيرة والتوقيع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*217- **منع الرد بأكثر من رد فى الموضوع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*218- **هاك حظر العضو من المشاركة لمدة مفتوحة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*219- **(مطور ) من مواضيع الكاتب في المشاركة (التوقيع)*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*220- **[ product ] المواضيع المخفية عن عضو معين أو مجموعة أعضاء معينة Private Thread*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*221- **حقول العضو كامله في لوحه تحكمه*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*222- **عرض إحصائية الملفات المرفقة في واجهة المنتدى الرئيسية*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*223- **بلق ان عدد الايام للمشاركة العضو في بيناته*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*224- **شرح تركيب هاك المتجر مع الهاك*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*225- **ضع كود Alexa في منتداك*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*226- **منتج تعطيل التواقيع في الأقسام*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*227- **هاك دخول الدردشة ديجي شات لاعضائك*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*228- **أفضل مواضيع العضو الأصدار الجديد*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*229- **طريقة استرجاع عضو محذوف*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*230- **هاك اضافة شروط جديد*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*231- **هاك دعوة الشخص كل من جاء من محركات البحث الى التسجيل عندك*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*232- **product ] إرسال رساله خاصه ترحيبيه للعضو الجديد*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*233- **ارسال رسالة تحديث للموضوع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*234- **ترتيب المنتديات الفرعية في أعمدة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*235- **طريقة في إسترجاع العضو المحذوف مع مشاركاته بدون الاستعانة بالباك اب*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*236- **منع دخول قسم معين*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*237- **مواضيعي ومشاركاتي في الروابط السريعة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*238- **شريط أسعار الأسهم السعودية المتحرك*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*239- **هاك النص المخفى للنسخة 3.5.4 *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*240- **هاك ساعة المنتدى + التاريخ و اليوم تحت اسم العضو*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*241- **حذف نقل المواضيع تلقائياً بعد × يوم (الاصدارة الثانية)*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*242- **الخط المخصص للعضو في كل مشاركاته*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*243- **برودكت رسالة خاصة تلقائية عند حذف تثبيت نقل ..إلخ .. أصدار جديد *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*244- **مواقع عالمية+برامج تهمك*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*245- **هاك دخول المشرف العام السوبر للمنتدى بإسم أي عضو آخر*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*246- **هاك قاموس ترجمه للاعضاء*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*247- **هاك كتابة موضوع أو رد أو رسالة خاصة بإسم عضو آخر *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*248- **شرح اضافة عبارة او آية بدل كلمة الرد السريع *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*249- **تسريع تصفح المنتدى*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*250- **برودكت يعطيك صلاحيه بالدخول الى اي عضو بمنتداك مع التحكم بعضويته*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*251- **[هاك] الناف بار المتقدم*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*252- **Product صحيفة المنتدي إجعل أعضاءك صحفيون ( من تعريب نادي دعم الفي بي )*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*253- **[ Product ] كأس العالم حصرياً*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*254- **[product]منع الروابط في الرسائل الخاصة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*255- **هاك إختصارات ألاقسام في الصفحة الرئيسية*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*256- **هاك وضع المدراء فوق قائمه المشرفين*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*257- **احصائيات المنتدى المتطورة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*258- **جديد النافبر المطور بقائمة المشاركات ( مواضيعي , ردودي )*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*259- **هاك آخر أخبار المنتدى*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*260- **هاك البث المباشر لمباريات كأس العالم*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*261- **الصندوق الماسي الاصدار الرابع برمجة الدربيل بمساعدة العندليب وجريح الحب*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*262- **[ Products ] الموضوع المتميز*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*263- **[Plugin] عرض الإنتقال السريع في الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدي*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*264- **[Product] منع وصول الرسائل الخاصه إلي الآخرين قبل إعتمادها من إدارة المنتدي*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*265- **[whem] منتج المهام الإضافية للمدير العام*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*266- **[هاك] هاك تصغير الصور الأفضل على الإطلاق ومن غير بطأ ولا مشاكل*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*267- **900 ابتسامه مع طريقه التركيب*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*268- **postbit_legacy خلفيه لمعلومات العضو*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*269- **برودكت الاعلانات html*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*270- **كود أحصائية المنتدى متحرك.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*271- **هاك شريط الاعلانات الحديث*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*272- **الاحصائيات الشاملة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*273- **بنرات متغيره بالليل عن الصباح*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*274- **كود مساعدة للاعضاء البحث عن الصور في قوقل*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*275- **هاك المواضيع المميزة المطور الإصدار الثاني*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*276- **[ Product ] لاظهار عدد الاعضاء المستخدمين لإستايل معين *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*277- **[Product] التحكم اكثر بخيارات الموضوع في الرد السريع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*278- **احمي منتداك فقط بهذا الهاك*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*279- **اخفاء الرد السريع فى المواضيع المغلقة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*280- **اخفاء المواضيع والردود في Forumhome بشكل جميل*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*281- **المعدل النشرة الدورية*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*282- **هاك الاهدءات مرقع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*283- **(تمبلت) ميزة خفية في قالب عرض الموضوع Showthread لادوات الرقابة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*284- **Product ~ التسجيل السريع المطور*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*285- **اعلان نصي يظهر بشكل مربع ومتحرك وخاصية اقفالها*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*286- **تمبلت المتواجدين في الموضوع في قائمة منسدلة *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*287- **عرض إحصائية المنتدى بالصفحه الرئيسيه للموقع او اي مكان آخر*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*288- **معرب Msnا رسال رساله بريديه دعائيه لكل المسجلين عندك على الماسنجر*
*++++++++++++ ++++++*


منقول للامانه[/B]​


----------



## asd_far (2 يناير 2007)

*146- كود وضع اعلان بين المشاركات بالقسم مع صورة توضيحه للفكره.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
147- [Product] من اين جاء الزائر او العضو.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
148- [Product] الرسائل المستعجلة.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
149- هاك الشرح الكامل لجديد مواضيع المنتدى للنسخه 3.5.0 ومافوق.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
150- هاك شاهد منزلك من الفضاء اضافه جماليه لمنتداك.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
151- هاك التوقيت المستخدم من قبل العضو في المنتدى.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
152- إرسال رسالة خاصة للجميع 3.5.3 المدير العام والمراقبين.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
153- مرسل الرسايل الخاصة (الجماعية) بمزايا خيالية.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
154- تبع تسجيل الدخول لنسخ 3.5.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
155- إحصائية العضو المميّز(تعديل البوست).
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
156- لمواضيع ، المشاركات ، الأعضاء ، الأعضاء النشيطين ، مشاركات اليوم ، عدد الزوار.
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
157- منع تحميل المرفق قبل المشاركة لعدد معين (منتج).
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++
158-  التحكم بخيارات التوقيع المتقدم.*

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*159- **[Product] راقب المشرفين لديك.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*160- **[Product] منع الروابط عن مجموعة معين.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*161- **أوسمة [برونزي+فضي+ذهبي+ماسي] جاهز للتعديل.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*162- **[ Products ] إضافة موضوع جديد بمجرد ابلاغ الإدارة عن المشاركات المخالفة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*163- **اخترنا لك.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*164- **آخر المواضيع من منتديات معينة فى الرئيسية).*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*165- **الصفحات الخارجيه للمنتدى.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*166- **[ product ] أفراغ الجداول.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*167- **[ product ] منتج التحكم بعدد المشاركات و المواضيع في اليوم.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*168- **[Product] مواضيع ومشاركات جديدة على الصفحة الرئيسية.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*169- **[هاك] اظهار و اخفاء المواضيع المثبتة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*170- **هيدر و فوتر مخصص لكل قسم[Product] .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*171- **[ product ] أخر مواضيع قسم المشرفين .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*172- **[ product ] منتج التحكم بصلاحيات الاستايلات .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*173- **[ Products ] إحصائية المنتدى في الصفحة الرئيسية المتقدم.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*174- **[product] اضافة تأثيرات الهتمل على المواضيع المثبته.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*175- **[Product] الرسالة الخاصة السابقة التالية.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*176- **[تمبلت] تنبية بوجود رساله خاصة بطريقه جميله.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*177- **آخر المواضيع من منتديات معينة فى الرئيسية2.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*178- **هاك اكسسورات المشاركة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*179- **product لجعل البوم الصور يظهر في الصفحة الرئيسية بالمنتدى.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*180- **هاك الناف بار الأضافى التحكم من اللوحه.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*181- **تحديد الأيبي الحقيقي في منتديات vbulletin.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*182- **هاك شريط المواضيع المثبتة.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*183- **[ Plugin ] عرض دلالة رتب الأعضاء بالألوان في الصفحة الرئيسية.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*184- **الاحصائيات الذهبى.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*185- **هاك الأعضاء المميزين أعلى المنتدى.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*186- **هاك التواقيع الدعوية.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*187- **هاك نظام المفضلة المتكامل.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*188- **اخر المواضيع اسم الموضوع -آخر مشاركه -عدد الردود وعدد الزوار.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*189- **تسجيل الدخول وتسجيل عضويه جديده في قائمه منسدله بالصفحه الرئيسيه بالمنتدى .*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*190- **هاك الأدوات*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*191- **هاك القاموس الفوري*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*192- **هاك محركات البحث تفضلي وفهرسي منتداي المغلق*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*193- **هاك أفضل مواضيع العضو*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*194- **ه الصندوق الجديد الالماسي برجمة الدربيل بتطويرات رهيبه*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*195- **الوقت الذى قضاه العضو فى المنتدىفي البوست*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*196- **صورة العضو الرمزية بجانب الاسم اعلى المنتدى*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*197- **هاك لنشر موقعك عبر محركات البحث *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*198- **إعطاء التراخيص للعضو على حسب مشاركاته *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*199- **هاك تقييم الاعضاء*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*200- **المجالس الفرعية فى قائمة جافا منسدلة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*201- **الصورة الإفتراضية للعضو فى ملفه الشخصى للأعضاء الذين لم يختاروا صورة لأنفسهم*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*202- **مركز البلوتوث*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*203- **تمبلت الصندوق الماسي الإصدار الثالث بالرد السريع (مختصر وحلو)*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*204- **ارسال رسالة خاصة بمجرد الابلاغ عن مشاركة مخالفة للمشرف المعنى*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*205- **قائمة أكثر الأعضاء نشاطاً*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*206- **عرض استفتاء او اكثر من استفتاء فى رئيسية المنتدى*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*207- **[ Products ] آخر وأعلى الإحصائيات في لوحة تحكم المشرف العام*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*208- **[ Products ] اجبار العضو بوضع مشاركاتة في القسم الصحيح*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*209- **[ Products ] الباك اب التلقائي كل 23 ساعة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*210- **بعض الصور لمسميات الاعضاء*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*211- **[ product ] كتابة موضوع ترحيبي ( تلقائي ) للعضو الجديد بعد كتابته لأول موضوع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*212- **plugins صورة العضو الرمزية بجانب الاسم اعلى المنتدى*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*213- **تعديل أسم الموضوع قبل الدخول اليه*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*214- **حركة بسيطة لإظهار تعديل الصورة الرمزية في الخيارات السريعة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*215- **عداد لزوار واعضاء الموقع جميل جدا *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*216- **ملف جاهز -تصغير الصورة الكبيرة والتوقيع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*217- **منع الرد بأكثر من رد فى الموضوع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*218- **هاك حظر العضو من المشاركة لمدة مفتوحة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*219- **(مطور ) من مواضيع الكاتب في المشاركة (التوقيع)*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*220- **[ product ] المواضيع المخفية عن عضو معين أو مجموعة أعضاء معينة Private Thread*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*221- **حقول العضو كامله في لوحه تحكمه*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*222- **عرض إحصائية الملفات المرفقة في واجهة المنتدى الرئيسية*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*223- **بلق ان عدد الايام للمشاركة العضو في بيناته*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*224- **شرح تركيب هاك المتجر مع الهاك*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*225- **ضع كود Alexa في منتداك*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*226- **منتج تعطيل التواقيع في الأقسام*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*227- **هاك دخول الدردشة ديجي شات لاعضائك*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*228- **أفضل مواضيع العضو الأصدار الجديد*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*229- **طريقة استرجاع عضو محذوف*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*230- **هاك اضافة شروط جديد*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*231- **هاك دعوة الشخص كل من جاء من محركات البحث الى التسجيل عندك*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*232- **product ] إرسال رساله خاصه ترحيبيه للعضو الجديد*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*233- **ارسال رسالة تحديث للموضوع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*234- **ترتيب المنتديات الفرعية في أعمدة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*235- **طريقة في إسترجاع العضو المحذوف مع مشاركاته بدون الاستعانة بالباك اب*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*236- **منع دخول قسم معين*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*237- **مواضيعي ومشاركاتي في الروابط السريعة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*238- **شريط أسعار الأسهم السعودية المتحرك*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*239- **هاك النص المخفى للنسخة 3.5.4 *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*240- **هاك ساعة المنتدى + التاريخ و اليوم تحت اسم العضو*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*241- **حذف نقل المواضيع تلقائياً بعد × يوم (الاصدارة الثانية)*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*242- **الخط المخصص للعضو في كل مشاركاته*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*243- **برودكت رسالة خاصة تلقائية عند حذف تثبيت نقل ..إلخ .. أصدار جديد *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*244- **مواقع عالمية+برامج تهمك*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*245- **هاك دخول المشرف العام السوبر للمنتدى بإسم أي عضو آخر*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*246- **هاك قاموس ترجمه للاعضاء*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*247- **هاك كتابة موضوع أو رد أو رسالة خاصة بإسم عضو آخر *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*248- **شرح اضافة عبارة او آية بدل كلمة الرد السريع *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*249- **تسريع تصفح المنتدى*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*250- **برودكت يعطيك صلاحيه بالدخول الى اي عضو بمنتداك مع التحكم بعضويته*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*251- **[هاك] الناف بار المتقدم*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*252- **Product صحيفة المنتدي إجعل أعضاءك صحفيون ( من تعريب نادي دعم الفي بي )*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*253- **[ Product ] كأس العالم حصرياً*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*254- **[product]منع الروابط في الرسائل الخاصة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*255- **هاك إختصارات ألاقسام في الصفحة الرئيسية*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*256- **هاك وضع المدراء فوق قائمه المشرفين*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*257- **احصائيات المنتدى المتطورة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*258- **جديد النافبر المطور بقائمة المشاركات ( مواضيعي , ردودي )*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*259- **هاك آخر أخبار المنتدى*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*260- **هاك البث المباشر لمباريات كأس العالم*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*261- **الصندوق الماسي الاصدار الرابع برمجة الدربيل بمساعدة العندليب وجريح الحب*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*262- **[ Products ] الموضوع المتميز*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*263- **[Plugin] عرض الإنتقال السريع في الصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدي*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*264- **[Product] منع وصول الرسائل الخاصه إلي الآخرين قبل إعتمادها من إدارة المنتدي*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*265- **[whem] منتج المهام الإضافية للمدير العام*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*266- **[هاك] هاك تصغير الصور الأفضل على الإطلاق ومن غير بطأ ولا مشاكل*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*267- **900 ابتسامه مع طريقه التركيب*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*268- **postbit_legacy خلفيه لمعلومات العضو*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*269- **برودكت الاعلانات html*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*270- **كود أحصائية المنتدى متحرك.*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*271- **هاك شريط الاعلانات الحديث*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*272- **الاحصائيات الشاملة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*273- **بنرات متغيره بالليل عن الصباح*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*274- **كود مساعدة للاعضاء البحث عن الصور في قوقل*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*275- **هاك المواضيع المميزة المطور الإصدار الثاني*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*276- **[ Product ] لاظهار عدد الاعضاء المستخدمين لإستايل معين *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*277- **[Product] التحكم اكثر بخيارات الموضوع في الرد السريع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*278- **احمي منتداك فقط بهذا الهاك*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*279- **اخفاء الرد السريع فى المواضيع المغلقة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*280- **اخفاء المواضيع والردود في Forumhome بشكل جميل*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*281- **المعدل النشرة الدورية*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*282- **هاك الاهدءات مرقع*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*283- **(تمبلت) ميزة خفية في قالب عرض الموضوع Showthread لادوات الرقابة*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*284- **Product ~ التسجيل السريع المطور*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*285- **اعلان نصي يظهر بشكل مربع ومتحرك وخاصية اقفالها*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*286- **تمبلت المتواجدين في الموضوع في قائمة منسدلة *
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*287- **عرض إحصائية المنتدى بالصفحه الرئيسيه للموقع او اي مكان آخر*
*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++*
*288- **معرب Msnا رسال رساله بريديه دعائيه لكل المسجلين عندك على الماسنجر*
*++++++++++++ ++++++*


منقول للامانه​


----------



## Pepsi Cola (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: هاكات hacks+تمبلتات Templates+نسخ للـ 3.5.0 ومااعلى+ تعاريب*

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

دى مش مكتبة دى مؤسسة :smil12:


----------



## اغريغوريوس (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: هاكات hacks+تمبلتات Templates+نسخ للـ 3.5.0 ومااعلى+ تعاريب*

معظمهم خطا


----------



## moslem20200 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: هاكات hacks+تمبلتات Templates+نسخ للـ 3.5.0 ومااعلى+ تعاريب*

اكثر من رائعععععععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------

